# Syncing iPod to Mac without erasing new music



## pearlmi (Sep 1, 2011)

I have two computers with iTunes. All the music from Computer 1 has been downloaded to my iPod. I would like to download all that music onto Computer 2. However, Computer 2 has newer music on it that is not on my iPod/Computer 1. I can't figure out how to get the music from my iPod onto Computer 2 without erasing the new music. Suggestions? Thanks.

PS: Both of computers are on Mac OS.


----------



## TheShooter93 (Jul 10, 2008)

You can make a file with the music in it, then share it across the network.

Then just click and drag on the computer that needs the new music.

I can't give specific instructions because I don't know MAC OS X very well, but I know there is a way to do that.

If you're not sure, Googling how to do that should be fairly simple.


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

If you are using an update to date version of iTunes on both computers, just turn on *Home Sharing* using the same account on both computers.

The other computer while appear on left side of iTunes and you can drag and drop to copy files between them.


----------



## ConnieTobin (Oct 6, 2011)

Compatibility is very important. We have to look at the core of the problem so that we can get the right solutions. Maybe, you can have add-ons to make you computer one compatible with your computer. Also there are other format of music that seems to be one of the causes.

free virus scan for mac


----------



## apple4hong4 (Jul 21, 2011)

The music on computer 2 won't be erased but the music on the iPod will be erased. If this music was purchased through iTunes and all through the same Apple ID then they can be downloaded onto the computer through the iTunes store. For non-protected music on computer 1 you can just make a back up copy cd then load that cd onto computer 2. For any protected music you would need to make certain it was purchased through the same Apple ID and that computer 2 is an authorized computer under that Apple ID.
Know more about how to transfer or backup music from iPod to Mac, which included the detailed tutorials of how to transfer or backup your music from iPod to Mac.
Best wishes.


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

Perhaps Home Sharing would work for you. I assume these 2 computers are both yours on the same network. Otherwise, sharing music between them would be piracy.

http://support.apple.com/kb/ht3819


----------

